# Customs question for Grand Cayman



## KarenL (Sep 4, 2008)

When we flew back from Aruba recently, we went through US customs while still in Aruba, which was great since we didn't have to stress about having enough time to change planes when we landed in the US.
Can anyone tell me if the process is the same when returning from Grand Cayman? There is a flight we are considering with only an hour between flights after landing in the US, but I wouldn't want to risk it if we have to condend with customs with only this amount of time.
Thanks
Karen


----------



## ljwhit (Sep 4, 2008)

When I returned from Grand Cayman to Miami customs was in Miami.  It was VERY tight getting my connecting flight.


----------



## somerville (Sep 4, 2008)

There is no US Customs presence in Grand Cayman.  You will clear customs at your first point of entry into the Unites States.


----------



## ml855 (Sep 7, 2008)

We flew from Grand Cayman to Fort Lauderdale in order to connect flights.  Customs was in FLL and we missed our connection because the flight from Grand Cayman just sat there waiting for passengers to board.  They made a mistake on the island and told passengers the wrong departure time, which made the flight leave out of Grand Cayman late.  Than with customs and waiting for our turn to enter the US we missed our connecting flight.  We only had an hour between flights, I would make sure you had about 2 hours in order to clear customs just in case there's delays.  Remember Grand Cayman is on island time, they go at there own pace, that's find while on the island but when you need to make a connection in the US than it's nice to have on time departures.


----------



## NTHC (Sep 8, 2008)

When we left Grand Cayman we went through customs in Atlanta....very LONG lines.  We ended up short one bag but did not have time to go back and search(4 kids.....and 12 bags...and everyone had what they started with...lol).

We did get the bag back when we got home...delta had it flown into our local airport and delivered it direct to our office.


Cindy


----------



## schmo (Sep 12, 2008)

ml855 your right about the island time thing , every island I have ever been to has that island time thing going on :hysterical: but hey they might be better off that way no stress for them


----------

